# GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start ! Update



## thescythe (16. Februar 2011)

Laut einen neuen Treiber-Eintrag werden wohl demnächst eine GTX590 und eine GTX550Ti erscheinen !

Der Eintrag im Treiber sieht wie folgt aus :

NVIDIA_DEV.1244.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1083.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590"

Die Geforce GTX590 soll angeblich aus zwei GF110-Chips mit 3GB GDDR5 bestehen.

Die GTX550Ti soll den neueren GF116-Chip und mit 1GB GDDR5 ausgestattet sein.

Kommende Tests werden Aufschluss geben über die Leistungsfähigkeit der neuen Grafikkarten .

P.S. Der Eintrag kommt aus einen neueren Beta-Treiber von nVidia 

Update: Laut Gerüchten aus Asien, soll die GTX550Ti um den 15.März 2011 erscheinen !
Link : ??P???NV???550???????? - GPU/????? - ???????? - ???????? - Powered by Discuz!


----------



## Skysnake (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*

Naja, wohl eher zwei GF116, bzw zwei GF110 im GTX570 Ausbau. Bilder der Karte hat man schon gesehen, und da war das Speicherinterface pro Chip kleiner als bei der 580er. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es 8 Chips, also ein 256er Interface. Es sprach sehr viel für den GF116.


----------



## devon (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*

Man sieht an jedem GPU 6 Ramchips bei den Bildern der GTX 590


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*

Was die 590 wohl an Strom schluckt?


----------



## El Sativa (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Was die 590 wohl an Strom schluckt?


mehr, weniger wär schön, aber is nich machbar, da 2.


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*

Ich finde, die 550 Ti sollte nicht das GTX-Präfix haben !


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*

ob die 590 reichen würde um c2 @ max zu zocken? ;o) ansonsten, bestimmt ne tolle karte. So ab 600 öcken aufwärts


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. Februar 2011)

Ich denke, dass auch eine GTX570 Golden Sample GLH dazu reichen würde. Vom Speicher her reichen 1,5GB locker und die Taktraten sind sehr hoch. die GTX590 wird ja erstmal als Reverenz angeboten. So eine wassergekühlte GTX590 von EVGA werkseitig uebertaket, das wird ein Knaller.


----------



## Cuddleman (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, wohl eher zwei GF116, bzw zwei GF110 im GTX570 Ausbau. Bilder der Karte hat man schon gesehen, und da war das Speicherinterface pro Chip kleiner als bei der 580er.
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es 8 Chips, also ein 256er Interface. Es sprach sehr viel für den GF116.


 


devon schrieb:


> Man sieht an jedem GPU 6 Ramchips bei den Bildern der GTX 590


 
Zum Vergleich wegen eurer Chip's, schaut hier

Nvidia Geforce GTX 590: Neue Informationen zur Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte - dual-gpu, fermi, geforce, nvidia


----------



## thescythe (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ich finde, die 550 Ti sollte nicht das GTX-Präfix haben !


Was spricht dagegen, wenn die Karte auf GTX460 Niveau rangiert !

Mal abwarten was die kommenden Benchmarks sagen


----------



## Loki1978 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*

Die 590 ziger intressiert mich jetzt nicht so. Das Preis Leistungsverhältnis der 550 TI schon eher.


----------



## Zyanoses (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*

ich werde sie mir holen für 3d vision sourrund is die karte Perfekt . Da ich amd system habe fallen 2 gv karten weg somit muss ich auf die lösung zugreifen


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*



thescythe schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, wenn die Karte auf GTX460 Niveau rangiert !
> 
> Mal abwarten was die kommenden Benchmarks sagen



Weil die Karte (auf die aktuelle Generation gesehen) eben keine Performance-/High-End-Karte werden wird (selbst, wenn Sie GTX460-Niveau erreicht), sondern "nur" Mainstream. Dafür gibt's das Kürzel GTS...


----------



## thescythe (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*

Die GTX460 ist Mainstream


----------



## wiley (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*



thescythe schrieb:


> Die GTX460 ist Mainstream



ja,mittlerweile ^^


----------



## kuer (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*



Zyanoses schrieb:


> ich werde sie mir holen für 3d vision sourrund is die karte Perfekt . Da ich amd system habe fallen 2 gv karten weg somit muss ich auf die lösung zugreifen


 

Bitte was?


----------



## thescythe (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*



wiley schrieb:


> ja,mittlerweile ^^


Schon beim Release


----------



## Westcoast (17. Februar 2011)

mal schauen, was die GTX 590 leisten wird. es gehen gerüchte rum, dass die karte 700 euro bis 1000 euro kosten soll. 
wäre echt eine hausnummer. dann erscheint irgendwann eine kepler highendkarte und die GTX 590 hat das nachsehen. 
man sollte keine leistung auf reserve kaufen. grafikkarten verlieren sehr schnell an wert.


----------



## Stevii (17. Februar 2011)

thescythe schrieb:


> Update: Laut Gerüchten aus Asien, soll die GTX550Ti um den 15.März *2001* erscheinen !




Da war der Fehlerteufel unterwegs


----------



## thescythe (17. Februar 2011)

Stevii schrieb:


> Da war der Fehlerteufel unterwegs


Korrekt, ausgebessert


----------



## Keeper_2 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*



wiley schrieb:


> ja,mittlerweile ^^


 

ne auch schon beim Release


----------



## Gringo (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: GTX590 und GTX550Ti kurz vorm Start !*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ich finde, die 550 Ti sollte nicht das GTX-Präfix haben !



^^ Finde ich auch...


----------



## Celt!c (18. Februar 2011)

Schade nur dass die neuen Karten nicht mehr so gut zu übertakten gehn.. ZB die GTX 570er Serie. Ab 1.15V gibs einen schwarzen Bildschirm.


----------



## Zyanoses (18. Februar 2011)

An der gtx 590 kann man aber 3 Monitore laufen lassen oder ?? das ich damit 3d Vision nutzen kann? lg


----------



## crankrider (18. Februar 2011)

so wie es bei den vorhandenen Bildern von den Anschlüssen her aussieht schon 

lg

crank


----------

